# What is a better DHT blocker?



## footballmaniac (Oct 19, 2006)

Chrysin or DIM? Thanks.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 19, 2006)

If you are having trouble pissing or losing your hair, there is nothing natural for you.


----------



## footballmaniac (Oct 19, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> If you are having trouble pissing or losing your hair, there is nothing natural for you.



So this won't help stop hairloss?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 19, 2006)

Absolutely not.  It may save 1 hair out of 1,000.


----------



## footballmaniac (Oct 19, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Absolutely not.  It may save 1 hair out of 1,000.



That sucks. I have a rich family history of male pattern baldness.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 19, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about it til it is happening.  You could lose your hair worrying about losing your hair.


----------



## GFR (Oct 20, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Absolutely not.  It may save 1 hair out of 1,000.


Do you have any research to back up that awful post


Also what pharisaical company are you a wh--e for???


----------



## footballmaniac (Oct 20, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Do you have any research to back up that awful post
> 
> 
> Also what pharisaical company are you a wh--e for???



So is he wrong about not helping with hair loss?


----------



## GFR (Oct 20, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> So is he wrong about not helping with hair loss?



If you are looking at non pharmaceutical aids I would send Trouble or Jodi  a PM about that. They know more than I, and much more than Dale.


----------



## footballmaniac (Oct 20, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> If you are looking at non pharmaceutical aids I would send Trouble or Jodi  a PM about that. They know more than I, and much more than Dale.



Will do. Thanks.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 20, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> So is he wrong about not helping with hair loss?



No, I am not.  Don't you think if any of that stuff worked baldness would be gone.  

And I don't need a source, I am not claiming this stuff works, it is up to the people promoting these thigns to provide research, of which there is none.  None of it is supported by any clinical research, and I don't believe any clinical research has been done on those compounds.  Aside from ketaconazole (Nizoral), finasteride (Proscar/propecia), minoxidil, or dutasteride (Avodart) no product has.  Saw Palmetto had promise, but no study.

Hair loss is caused by DHT destroying the hair follicle.  Either a follicle is susceptible to DHT or not, so you have no control over that.  Topical Spironolactone supposedly helps, but again, no evidence.  Essentially, the only route you really have that has backing is a 5-AR inhibitor.  I am not positive, but I believe Nizoral's method of action is DHT blocking at the follicle, but more importantly, an anti-inflammatory.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 20, 2006)

There are two main drugs used to treat male pattern baldness:

 *Minoxidil* (Rogaine) -- a solution that you apply directly to the scalp to stimulate the hair follicles. It slows hair loss for many men, and some men grow new hair. The previous degree of hair loss returns when you stop applying the solution.
 *Finasteride* (Propecia, Proscar) -- a prescription pill that inhibits the production of the male hormone dihydrotestosterone. Like minoxidil, you are more likely to have slower hair loss than actual new hair growth. In general, it is somewhat more effective than minoxidil. The previous degree of hair loss returns when you stop taking the drug.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/001177.htm


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 20, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> There are two main drugs used to treat male pattern baldness:
> 
> *Minoxidil* (Rogaine) -- a solution that you apply directly to the scalp to stimulate the hair follicles. It slows hair loss for many men, and some men grow new hair. The previous degree of hair loss returns when you stop applying the solution.
> *Finasteride* (Propecia, Proscar) -- a prescription pill that inhibits the production of the male hormone dihydrotestosterone. Like minoxidil, you are more likely to have slower hair loss than actual new hair growth. In general, it is somewhat more effective than minoxidil. The previous degree of hair loss returns when you stop taking the drug.
> http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/001177.htm



Do you have any research to back up that awful post?  Oh, wait.


----------

